# "...war keine gültige Schriftartendatei." - Fehler



## bigfella (23. März 2009)

Hi, 
hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Habe Vista auf meiner Partition C: installiert und nachträglich XP 64bit auf E:.
Wollte vor kurzen eine Schriftdatei im Font-Ordner öffnen, da erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

"Die angeforderte Datei E:\WINDOWS\Fonts\CooperBlackStd.otf" war keine gültige Schriftartendatei."

Wenn ich im Font-Ordner alle Dateien öffne, funktioniert es ungefähr bei der Hälfte. Bei der anderen Hälfte erhalte ich obige Meldung.

Selbst wenn ich Dateien aus einem Ordner von einer externen Platte öffnen möchte, erhalte ich die Meldung. Und wenn ich eine Schrift in den Font-Ordner kopieren, erhalte ich die Meldung, dass die Schriftartendatei beschädigt ist und ich beim Schriftartenherstellen eine neue Datei anfordern soll..


Habe absolut keine Ahnung was das liegen könnte. 
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja weiter.
Viele Dank für Eure Hilfe..


----------

